# Strange worms in ricca?



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey everyone, I bought some ricca in a bag at the LI reptile expo on the 17th and when i took it home I saw about 20 red/white half inch to inch long worms. These worms look like the worms that I had in my salt water tank many many years ago. I can post pictures later on if they're needed. 

So my question is, are these worms harmful to my tank? The ricca is still in the bag so I am in no danger right now. All input is appreciated!

-Nick


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Pics always help with and ID thread.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't know anything about ricca or worms, but, it sounds like maybe this was pulled out of someones fish tank. If that's the case, I wouldn't want to put it right in a frog tank without treating it, even without worms. 

I've tried soaking ricca in bleach water and it killed it. Maybe try a small bit in some alcohol to see if it kills the worms?


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hmm... maybe i'll try the alcahol. I would really hate to kill it but i would rather try that than kill my tank. I can get some pictures posted soon too. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Maybe you could try aluminum sulfate instead. Try it at 1 tablespoon per gallon at first. Test to see if it kills the worms and if it doesn't damage the plants. Make sure you rinse the plants off well after.


----------



## laborelch (Jul 21, 2012)

could it be mosquito larvae? Considered treating with PP?


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

No it's too big, it actually looks like a smaller version of a nemurteen, the only way I know though is from a picture recently posted I think the thread was called 'finally got a good picture of these buggers' or something like that.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

reptiles12 said:


> No it's too big, it actually looks like a smaller version of a nemurteen, the only way I know though is from a picture recently posted I think the thread was called 'finally got a good picture of these buggers' or something like that.


Smaller version of a nemertean? Keeel eeeet!


----------

